# Dvd Ripper



## dragon2309

Im not too sure if this is against forum rules or not, if it is then i apologise now and you can delete this thread immedeiately.....

I need a dvd ripper, to either rip DVD's into DivX or Mpeg-2, either is fine. But it has to be free, i dont want to pay anything for it.

Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## EnglandUK

Try this one Dragon

http://www.download.com/DivX-DVD-Ripper/3000-2140_4-10482315.html?tag=lst-0-3



EDIT: maybe you could help me with this thread

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=32404


----------



## dragon2309

cheers man, i posted on your thread.


----------



## Xycron

Do you have a dvd drive? mmost come with the software.....


----------



## dragon2309

Yeh, i got an LG DVD-RW (Dual Layer DVD-RAM 16x) its a good one, it came with Nero6 and all the InCD stuff. There is stuff to "copy a DVD" but it wouldnt do it. Thats why i am looking for a seperate DVD ripper to get the actual movie off of the disc........

And yeh, i think i might have just broke forum rules saying that........

dragon2039


----------



## palmmann

fairuse wizard


----------



## Geoff

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Im not too sure if this is against forum rules or not, if it is then i apologise now and you can delete this thread immedeiately.....


Well your making the copies for your own backup purpose only right


----------



## dragon2309

> Well your making the copies for your own backup purpose only right


Yeh, thats the one, my own personal use.

*EDIT* and that fairuse wizard thing is aweome, sweet dude, thnks


----------



## suprasteve

I've tried three different ones: Auto GK, Fairuse, and some other freeware called DDR.  The DDR one was the fastest, but it had next to no options, and many times the audio tracks would be screwed up.  Fairuse took too long (like 5 hours, compare to >=2 for the others) so I only used it once.  Auto GK is my preferred and the one I'm using now, my only complaints are that 1) sometimes it likes to rip things like alternate scenes (like director's comments in the case of Die Another Day or if there are two sets of opening or closing credits say english and french, it rips them both and switches between them every second or so, for example in The Rock).  Number 2) sometimes the audio and video aren't syncronized (like Con Air and National Lampoon's Vacation).  Also make sure you select the movie audio track, I've had to re-rip a couple movies because the default selection was director's commentary.  I haven't found one that works flawlessly yet, so if you do keep me informed


----------



## pedex

use mencoder, works on the fly, and its quite fast


----------



## dragon2309

ok, mencoder is a load of crap, doesnt work at all, AutoGK installs but doesnt run and FairUse Wizard works fine but has a limit of 700Mb file sizes, i want to make hige file like 4.7Gb to actually justify the buying of these DVD-R discs.....

Any other suggestions on a free dvd ripper that will rip into files larger than 700Mb.....


dragon2309


----------



## Yeti

> i want to make hige file like 4.7Gb to actually justify the buying of these DVD-R discs.....


That kinda defeats the purpose of Divx.  If you want to copy DVDs just use DVD Shrink.


----------



## dragon2309

woo, cheers yeti, thats the kinda thing i was looking for....


----------



## pedex

ya, mencoder

since your not accustomed to command line try this:
unzip into a folder on your desktop
open a command prompt
cd into that folder ie cd Destop\mplayer
then type: mencoder.exe dvd://1 -aid 128 -o movie.avi - oac mp3lame -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vqmin=2:vbitrate=2150

all one line which will wrap around

that will rip title 1 of the dvd into an mpeg4 avi file @720x480 resolution with mp3 audio

mencoder has about a bazillion options, had you read the documentation available for it you would have learned this

mencoder is one of the most used decoder/encoders on the planet, you will find mencoder.dll in a whole bunch of windows apps, and its freeware


----------



## pedex

Yeti said:
			
		

> That kinda defeats the purpose of Divx.  If you want to copy DVDs just use DVD Shrink.



or dvddecrypter for dvd 4.7's, for dvd9's you have to re-encode at a lower bitrate or use a dual layer disk


----------



## Apokarteron

the BEST of all (I've tryed over 10 apps) is AnyDVD and CloneDVD by slysoft
www.slysoft.com


----------



## ray_miecz

grr..... I'm trying to do the same thing... divx dvd ripper 1.5 works fine except it's got a copyright protection... is there some way to get around this?  (All I'm trying to do is put it on my ipod)


----------



## ceewi1

AnyDVD will remove copy protection from discs.  Just install it, let it run on startup and forget about it.  It isn't free, but there is a trial you can download.  DVD Decryptor is a free program, but requires you to rip the DVD to the hard drive to remove the copy protection, thus taking longer.

If the DVD is a DVD-9 (most are) you will need to reduce the file size.  DVD Shrink is free, and will do this.  My favourite is CloneDVD, but again this isn't free.

In conclusion:

Free way: DVD Decryptor and/or DVD Shrink
Arguably the best way: AnyDVD & CloneDVD


----------



## ray_miecz

ceewi1 said:
			
		

> AnyDVD will remove copy protection from discs.  Just install it, let it run on startup and forget about it.  It isn't free, but there is a trial you can download.  DVD Decryptor is a free program, but requires you to rip the DVD to the hard drive to remove the copy protection, thus taking longer.
> 
> If the DVD is a DVD-9 (most are) you will need to reduce the file size.  DVD Shrink is free, and will do this.  My favourite is CloneDVD, but again this isn't free.
> 
> In conclusion:
> 
> Free way: DVD Decryptor and/or DVD Shrink
> Arguably the best way: AnyDVD & CloneDVD


alright, I'm using DVD shrink..

when all this is done, I want the file as an avi or mpeg.... when it's finished what type of file will it be and how can i get it to one of the forementioned?


----------



## pedex

dvdshrink just makes a dvd compliant set of vob's with standard dvd file structure

if you want an mpeg or avi, it has to be re-encoded, although vob's are nothing more than an mpeg2 stream with either ac3 or mpeg2 audio muxed togther with nav packets added


----------



## ray_miecz

pedex said:
			
		

> dvdshrink just makes a dvd compliant set of vob's with standard dvd file structure
> 
> if you want an mpeg or avi, it has to be re-encoded, although vob's are nothing more than an mpeg2 stream with either ac3 or mpeg2 audio muxed togther with nav packets added


but what should i use (or how) could i re-encode it?


----------



## pedex

I use mencoder, have for years, ya its command line so if your one of those people that absolutely refuses to use anything but a GUI its not convenient, but there are GUI's for it, try MeWIG, which is available at sourceforge.net.

how to use the commandline version is laid by me above a few posts, there's a mplayer version compiled for windows at the mplayer website, its two apps actually, mplayer which will play almost anything, and mencoder which does encoding/decoding


----------



## pedex

what formats and resolutions does ipod handle? You will need to know this.


----------



## ceewi1

Those programs i mentioned are for making a DVD, not files for an ipod.  I think some of the programs posted earlier will accomplish this, though.


----------



## superfreak

wich is faster and has best quality, dvd shrink or clone dvd


----------



## ZER0X

superfreak said:
			
		

> wich is faster and has best quality, dvd shrink or clone dvd



I would prefer DVD Shrink becuase its free, and its also very quick once you know how to use it


----------



## suprasteve

Okay, I've done most of these things at one point or another so I'll start from the beginning.  You have a dvd in your hand.  Regardless of what you want to do with it, first use DVD Decrypter to copy it to your hard drive and remove the encoding and region from the files.  Now I know someone's going to say that DVD Shrink does the same thing, but let's face it, DVD Shrink gets read errors out the butt so trust me on using DVD Decrypter here.  Now if you want a copy of the dvd and you're lucky enough to have a single layer original (don't hold your breath, they are quite outnumbered by their dual layer counterparts) you can burn the files to a dvd+-r/rw using any burning program, I use Clone Dvd 2 for this but anything works.  Now if it doesn't happen to be small enough to fit on a single layer dvd, open the files saved on your hard drive with Dvd Shrink and it should do its thing unhindered, and if you have Nero, Dvd Shrink will burn the disk using Nero when it's done, or if you insist on doing it manually, you can have Dvd Shrink save to a hard drive file and burn those files as I just described above.  Even though dvd files are named things like .vob and .ifo, they are in mpeg2 format.  If you want to convert these mpeg2 files to .avi using divx or xvid codecs, download one of the many programs already mentioned in this post, I'm currently using Auto GK but I'm open to better suggestions not needing a command line.  Anyways, use one of those programs to turn your mpeg2 saved as .ifo and .vob (yes I realize .ifo is an image file but you know what I mean) into an .avi file.  Now to put it on your ipod is something you're going to have to look into.  My brother has a creative zen portable media center, and it only supports .wmv files (I'd assume ipod would be .mov but look it up).  Anyways, I had to use windows media encoder to convert the .avi files to .wmv and then they would play on his portable.  I would guess you would need Quicktime pro to do that but can't promise anything.  Windows Media Encoder wouldn't encode the .vob's or other dvd files so that's why the step to .avi was still necessary for me.  So if you gave me a copy-protected movie and wanted a file to go on a portable device, it would take probably about 5 or 6 hours to complete because of all the conversions necessary.


----------



## Jon Boy

superfreak said:
			
		

> wich is faster and has best quality, dvd shrink or clone dvd



Quality doesnt realy vary.  BUT DVD Clone is fast as it doesnt copy to computer first.  And is SOOO easy to use.  Basicaly put DVD in click clone DVD (can select quality on a slidy bar for example if it camefroma  dual layer DVD you could shrink it to single layer (slight quality loss as can be exected) ).  Then click clone.  10 to 15 min later (maybe less) your DVD is copied.  But if it has copyright protection you will need AnyDVD.  Besides the programmes are beutifull and look good for a change compared to the rest.  Well worth the money.  Think what they can save you on broken/scratched DVDs.

Here is where you find alll these amazing slysoft programmes

http://www.slysoft.com/en/download.html

(Im a slysoft fanboy lol)


----------

